# NEW WINE PRESS



## Scott B (Feb 11, 2011)

Score on Craigslist!!!
<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" />
WINE PRESSNEVER BEEN USED


----------



## ibglowin (Feb 11, 2011)

Looks great, thats the same model of press I used this Fall.

It's like 50 years old. Hard to believe it's never been used!

You going to snag it? It would make a great outdoor planter if you didn't want to use it as a press.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 11, 2011)

Is that an apple crusher on it?


----------



## robie (Feb 11, 2011)

Wow! Great find.
I really, really want to get a press, but I just can't justify the cost right now.
I would like a crusher, too.


----------



## Scott B (Feb 11, 2011)

I picked it up last weekend for $150.
The guy bought it new and never used it. 
He was selling his house and was cleaning out his Garage.
Dan, yes it has an Apple Crusher on it.
Richard, I am looking for a destemmer / crusher Too.
I am also on the hunt for a local vineyard to sell me some grapes this summer.


----------



## robie (Feb 11, 2011)

Scott B said:


> I picked it up last weekend for $150.
> The guy bought it new and never used it.
> He was selling his house and was cleaning out his Garage.</span>
> Dan, yes it has an Apple Crusher on it.</span>
> ...



Lots of grapes are grown in Texas. A couple of years ago we spent several days down west of Austin, tasting from winery to winery. I know that there are tons of wine grapes grown in the Lubbock area, but that's a ways from where you live. You are not too far from Southern Missouri where lots of wine grapes are grown.
IBGLOWIN can direct you to a fine vineyard in Southern New Mexico.

Good luck with that new press.


----------



## grapeman (Feb 11, 2011)

Good going. Those presses work fine for limited use. The grinder is a bonus if you want to make apple cider or wine.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 11, 2011)

Sure looks perty there!!!!!!!!!! Nice grab!


----------



## Randoneur (Feb 11, 2011)

Can you get south american grapes and try it out?


----------



## Bert (Feb 11, 2011)

Great find....Now to have some fun with it......GOOD LUCK..


----------



## rrawhide (Feb 13, 2011)

Looks like the one that I was lucky to win in 2009. Check out WWW.HAPPYVALLEYRANCH.COMand see what you think. You can probably get all the info you need from them including parts (if needed) and instruction booklets. You might also email them a picture and see if they can date this press for you. As you will see they are not cheap. $695 is their price on the webside. Good luck and nice find!!! You got a GREAT deal.


rrawhide


ps: unless they are in the basket it looks like you will need the pressing block. (or make one from hardwood)


----------



## Scott B (Feb 13, 2011)

Rrawhide, thanks for the info. This is it. The grinder has HR on the side. Thanks!


----------



## BlueStimulator (Aug 25, 2015)

Wow nice find!!!!!


----------

